# Would my good friend please join in LOL



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been trying to get my best friend to join in here , as i think it would really help her with all her questions and worried as she is to having problems concieving like the rest of us , come on women hurry up    i will even put a sexy man on to tempt you   

 do you like LOL


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

ok so this pic is a little scary-but we're not! 
You'll get lots of advice and support, virtual men, beer, cakes and lots more 

See ya soon xox BP.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmmmm Sweetchilli where did you pick him up from TASTY  
Come on Mrs Chillis Best friend ,join in the craic


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello best friend looking in, we dont bit to hard


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on women get yourself sorted and sign in


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Is she really scared of us


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

No i dont think so i think she just lazy       no she was trying to get on last night but she couldnt find a user name that was available lol


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

tell her to go with Best Friend of sweetchilli and we will know who she is lol


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

SW~did your good friend join ??


----------

